# Polaris ranger bed extender



## Hoser1976 (Oct 8, 2016)

Does anybody know the guy that makes these? Thanks


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

WHERE DID YOU SEE IT? i'VE LOOKED AND SEARCHED BUT NONE LIKE THAT. i MAY SEE IF MY WELDER NEXT DOOR CAN FAB ONE. I'LL BRING MY XP UP HERE AND LET HIM TRY ANYWAY!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sorry about caps. not yelling. lol do you have any other pics?


----------



## Hoser1976 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Bed extender*

Yea


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

That's pretty slick. If you ever find out who makes it let us know, I'd definitely like to check it out.


----------

